# MF 1240 - The PTO will not turn and transmission will not engage.



## WVa (Aug 2, 2021)

I just had this problem occur at the perfect time. My mowing was complete, but the PTO stopped working before I manually turned it off. I was able to move the tractor because It was still running. However, when I turned it off and came back later to trouble shoot the PTO problem the tractor would start, but not move forward or reverse when engaged mode. Any suggestions?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Clutch adjustment?


----------

